# هيافه الاولاد مستمره .............



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

*ردا على الاخ ماروووووووو
تنبيه : لقد بداتم انتم بالعدوان​**
الرجاله زمااااااااااااااااان كانت بتحب الالوان الغامقه 
لكن دلوقتى ما شاء الله بيلبسوا احمر و بينك و موف 

تلاقى كل الولاد ماشيه فى الشارع لابسين شنطه كروس او الل بيبقى عليها مصارعين دى

ميعرفش ينزل غير لما يلزق شعره بالغراء 

تدخل اوضه الواد من دول تلاقى سبيدر مان و بات مان المهم مان وخلاص 
وصور رعب و ناس ميته ايه الارف ده !!!!!

الولاد اليومين دول صيف شتاء ميعرفوش يمشو من غير كاب ونظاره شمس حتى لو فى الشتاء مش عارفه 

تقعد عالبحر لازم تلاقى كام ولد معدى و ماسك كلب اد الدولاب و بيتبسط اوووووى لما بنت تبص عليه

لما الولاد بتحب تشد البنات تقعد تعلى صوتها و تستزرف والبنت بتضحك عليه مش حبا فيه دى بتضحك على هبله

تقوله عارف ياحبيبى احنا هنغير عفش البيت بعد اذنك ياراجلى ياسبعى يتنفخ هوه بالكلمتين دول ويكع مبلغ وقدره

لو الواد حب يوقع بنت يقعد يغنى عليها انا مفيش ولا واحدة سابتنى كل البنات بيموتوا فيه وهوه ارف منهم ولو دورنا عليه نلاقيه واخد كام افا جبار من كذا بنت

هيافة الاولاد فى شويه حركات

قال يعنى لما يفرمل العربيه فرمله امريكانى يبقى الواد روش

يشرب سجاير علشان يبقى راجل قدام اصحابه (N)

ميرضاش يبكى لانه راجل وعيب يعيط

تلاقى الواد هيموت نفسه قدام الماتش وممكن تجيله امراض الدنيا والاخره علشان حركه غلط من لاعب

تلاقى الواد لو البنت تقلت عليه هيموت ويكلمها ولو صرحتله بحبها يعيش الدور عليها

تلاقى الوادبيبص لشاشه التلفزيون او الدش عينه هتطلع وهيموت نفسه لو في مطربه زى ماتكون هتطل من الشاشه وتقعد معاه

الواد ممكن بعد ماتمر فتره كبيره على خطوبته او جوازه يحصله حاله عمى مؤقت
يعنى ميشوفش حلاوه مراته ويحسسها كل يوم انه اتجوز دراكولا مع انه كان
هيموت عليها*​
*الاضافه دى عشان مارو بيقول دى هيافه سنه 70 :

ما شاء الله الواد اللبانه مش بتفارق بقه ولو مفيش لبان يبقى مش هيخرج

ولازم الكوتشى يبقى عليه علامه nike مينفعش غيرها

و تيشرت الاهلى او مانشستر لازم

و تلاقيه شغال شات عالنت فاكر نفسه بيكلم بنت و بيشتغلها 
اتاريه بيتغل نفسه عشان بيطلع ولد فى الاخر

و البنطلوووووووون للركب تقليد فاضى يعنى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أبريل 2011)

> *تلاقى الواد هيموت نفسه قدام الماتش وممكن تجيله امراض الدنيا والاخره علشان حركه غلط من لاعب
> *




ويتريقوا على الدباديب

على الاقل مبتجبش جلطة وذبحة ههههههههههه

شكرا مارين للموضوع التحفة 

 استمرى الى الامام​​​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ويتريقوا على الدباديب
> 
> على الاقل مبتجبش جلطة وذبحة ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



_*شكرااااااااا يا تاسونى
نوررتى الموضوع
كان مالها الدباديب بس​*_


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههه دى هيافه سنه 70 دى هههههههههه

معنديش كلاب ولا بحب النضارة الشمس ومش بحب اعلى صوتى فى اى مكان ومش بحب الصوت العالى اصلا ومش بتابع كورة ومش بشوف تليفزوين الا نادرا و اوضتى مافيهاش غير صورة واحدة بس للملاك ميخائيل  ايه تانى هههههههههه

يابنتى هاتى هيافه عصريه الكلام دة من قروووووووون هههههه

وخلى بالك نيتا اللى بدأت الحرب علينااااااااااااااااا مش احنا اللى ابتدينا يعنى
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه دى هيافه سنه 70 دى هههههههههه
> 
> معنديش كلاب ولا بحب النضارة الشمس ومش بحب اعلى صوتى فى اى مكان ومش بحب الصوت العالى اصلا ومش بتابع كورة ومش بشوف تليفزوين الا نادرا و اوضتى مافيهاش غير صورة واحدة بس للملاك ميخائيل  ايه تانى هههههههههه
> 
> ...



_*دى هيافه سنه سبعين 
اوووووووووك استنى شويه
مع انى عارفه ان كل الولاد stamp واحد
و كلهم بيعملوا كده*_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
يا جامدة
ايوة كدة وريهم احنا مين​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه دى هيافه سنه 70 دى هههههههههه
> 
> معنديش كلاب ولا بحب النضارة الشمس ومش بحب اعلى صوتى فى اى مكان ومش بحب الصوت العالى اصلا ومش بتابع كورة ومش بشوف تليفزوين الا نادرا و اوضتى مافيهاش غير صورة واحدة بس للملاك ميخائيل  ايه تانى هههههههههه
> 
> ...




_*
الاضافه دى عشان مارو بيقول دى هيافه سنه 70 :

ما شاء الله الواد اللبانه مش بتفارق بقه ولو مفيش لبان يبقى مش هيخرج

ولازم الكوتشى يبقى عليه علامه nike مينفعش غيرها

و تيشرت الاهلى او مانشستر لازم

و تلاقيه شغال شات عالنت فاكر نفسه بيكلم بنت و بيشتغلها
اتاريه بيتغل نفسه عشان بيطلع ولد فى الاخر

و البنطلوووووووون للركب تقليد فاضى يعنى*_​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *ميعرفش ينزل غير لما يلزق شعره بالغراء *​




هههههههههههههههه لما بشوف ولد  ملزق شعره بالغراء ههههه
بتفكر الدجاجة الي سقطت في حوض مية فلما بتخرج يبقى شكلها عامل زيه ههههههههه


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يا جامدة
> ايوة كدة وريهم احنا مين​


_*
ايوه طبعا احنا مش قليلين فى البلد يعنى
نورتى يا ملكه​*_


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه لما بشوف ولد  ملزق شعره بالغراء ههههه
> بتفكر الدجاجة الي سقطت في حوض مية فلما بتخرج يبقى شكلها عامل زيه ههههههههه



_*هههههههههههههههههه
صح صح صح صح
نوووووووورتى​*_


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

ايوه كده عرفيهم هما ايه هههههههههه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايوه كده عرفيهم هما ايه هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايدك​




_*نورتى يا روزى
هما مالهمش غير كده​*_


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*
> الاضافه دى عشان مارو بيقول دى هيافه سنه 70 :
> 
> ما شاء الله الواد اللبانه مش بتفارق بقه ولو مفيش لبان يبقى مش هيخرج
> ...



*ههههههه ممكن اللبانه فى البيت بس علشان مبقاش كداب وقولنا مالناش فى الكوووووره وماركه nike  دى انقرضت يابنتى ههههه 

والياهو بفتحوا كل سنه مره :beee:
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه ممكن اللبانه فى البيت بس علشان مبقاش كداب وقولنا مالناش فى الكوووووره وماركه nike  دى انقرضت يابنتى ههههه
> 
> والياهو بفتحوا كل سنه مره :beee:
> *​



_*ماهى عشان انقرضت بتلبسوها قديمه
قصدى عالفيس بووك يا باشا​*_


----------



## mina_elbatal (3 أبريل 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالا*
*مش كلهم كدددددددددده*​


----------



## انريكي (3 أبريل 2011)

انا جاي في السكة

مش تهربي 

انا اعلمك  كيف اتحاربينا يا بنتي

هههههه


----------



## Bent Christ (3 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> انا جاي في السكة
> 
> مش تهربي
> 
> ...


_*
لامؤاخذه احنا مبنخفش
من حد اههههههه​*_


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> _*ماهى عشان انقرضت بتلبسوها قديمه
> قصدى عالفيس بووك يا باشا​*_



:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> ايوه كده عرفيهم هما ايه هههههههههه​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


_* خليها تنفعيك بقى دانا  هفجريك :ranting::ranting:*_​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​



*يا ماما متتعصبش كده
صحتك يا مارو​*


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* خليها تنفعيك بقى دانا  هفجريك :ranting::ranting:*_​



:017165~155::01964E~163::1035pk::01A0FF~139::t36:​*اللى يقرب من روزى ادبحه*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> :017165~155::01964E~163::1035pk::01A0FF~139::t36:​​*اللى يقرب من روزى ادبحه*


_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*بلاش   الطيب احسن ابعدو عنى  :spor22::spor22:*_​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> _*بلاش   الطيب احسن ابعدو عنى  :spor22::spor22:*_​



*ايوه كده ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين الحمرا​*


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *يا ماما متتعصبش كده
> صحتك يا مارو​*



*انتو خليتوا فيها صحه ld:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *ايوه كده ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين الحمرا​*


* هى فين العين الحمرا دى  اول مرة اسمع عنها:new6::new6:*
*حاجة جديدة وتعتبر حصريه للمنتدى :new6::new6::new6:*
*ال عيون حمرا   ال*
*الله يخربيت العلم وسنينه خلو الناس اتجننت  واهو مفيش حاجة غريبة  عن ربنا *​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * هى فين العين الحمرا دى  اول مرة اسمع عنها:new6::new6:*
> *حاجة جديدة وتعتبر حصريه للمنتدى :new6::new6::new6:*
> *ال عيون حمرا   ال*
> *الله يخربيت العلم وسنينه خلو الناس اتجننت  واهو مفيش حاجة غريبة  عن ربنا *​



*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انتو خليتوا فيها صحه ld:
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه
احسن​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * هى فين العين الحمرا دى  اول مرة اسمع عنها:new6::new6:*
> *حاجة جديدة وتعتبر حصريه للمنتدى :new6::new6::new6:*
> *ال عيون حمرا   ال*
> *الله يخربيت العلم وسنينه خلو الناس اتجننت  واهو مفيش حاجة غريبة  عن ربنا *​






*اهه 
و افتكرو ان البات هما اللى
بيجيبوا الحصريات 
ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2011)

> قال يعنى لما يفرمل العربيه فرمله امريكانى يبقى الواد روش



ال يعني الواد كووووووووووووول
برافوا عليكي يامارين
اديهم ما تسكوتيش


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> ال يعني الواد كووووووووووووول
> برافوا عليكي يامارين
> اديهم ما تسكوتيش




*فين ضرباتك انت يا زعيم يا كوووووول ههههه :bomb:
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> احسن​




:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## Bent Christ (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​



مش معايا كبريت
:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## marcelino (5 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> مش معايا كبريت
> :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:​



*:yaka::yaka::yaka:ربنا يهديكي
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (5 أبريل 2011)

*"انا اعترض ":لناخذ من كل قبيلة امراة :spor22:*


----------



## Bent Christ (5 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"انا اعترض ":لناخذ من كل قبيلة امراة :spor22:*



اهلا اهلا
معانا جندى جديد دخل الحرب
و نقوله ورينا اللى عندك​


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

*ونعمه ما بعمل كده خالص *​ 
*يا خرابى على البنات *​ 
*هيموته يا عينى عليكم *​ 
*بجد ربنا معاكم ويسهلكم بقى*​ 
*هههههههه*​ 
*شكراا على  التهزيق للشباب*

*هههههه*


*موضوع حلو بس لو كان على البنات*​


----------



## Bent Christ (5 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> *ونعمه ما بعمل كده خالص *​
> *يا خرابى على البنات *​
> *هيموته يا عينى عليكم *​
> *بجد ربنا معاكم ويسهلكم بقى*​
> ...



لا ده موضوع حلوووو عشان بيتريق عالولاد
هههههههههه
نورت كوك​


----------



## انا دارن القمر (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ليكى يا مارينا بس انا خطيبى روش زى ما انتى بتقولى*
***
*ميرسى ليك**​


----------



## باسبوسا (28 مايو 2011)

*ميرررررررررررررسى يا مارين .*


----------

